# Euer erstes Game



## MOEP_BIBER (22. Jun 2011)

Hey Leute,

mich würde interessieren, was euer erstes selbst programmiertes Game war und wie lange ihr dafür gebraucht habt.

Ich programmier seit nem Monat mit nem Kumpel an einem 2d sidescrolling Jump n Run.

Will nur mal sehen wie lange ihr so gebraucht habt und was ihr gemacht habt =)

MfG Moep


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jun 2011)

Snake in QBasic... hat lange gedauert


----------



## MOEP_BIBER (22. Jun 2011)

Kannst du "lange" zumindest etwas eingrenzen?^^
Hat das dann auch 100%ig funktioniert oder gabsn paar kleine bugs? =)

ps: werd jetz dann n kleines youtube video posten und dann könnt ihr mir sagen ob das in einem Monat viel oder eher wenig ist was ich da geschaffen hab...^^


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jun 2011)

lange = sehr lange
Aber da war ich auch grad erst frisch in die erste Klasse eingeschult worden


----------



## MOEP_BIBER (22. Jun 2011)

Haha ok^^
Ich bin 21 und mach Java "schon" seit nem Jahr.
Das ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar =)


----------



## Cola_Colin (22. Jun 2011)

Hmm, also mal abgesehen von meinem  ersten Zahlenraten, wars wohl pacman in Pascal:






Ohne jegliches Tutorial zur Spielprogrammierung habe ich so ca. 2 bis 3 Wochen daran rumgebastelt. 
Mensch war ich stolz, als ich ne halbwegs brauchbare Technik raus hatte, um ein flüssiges und nicht flackerndes Bild in die Konsole zu kriegen xD
Der Quellcode dazu ist allerdings eher unleserlich, ich verstehe ihn zumindest nicht mehr.
Kaum Kommentare dran und die, die da sind, sind eher unsinnvoll und verwirrend, wie der ganze Code an sich auch.


----------



## MOEP_BIBER (22. Jun 2011)

So sieht unser kleines Game im Moment aus:
YouTube - ‪neu Background n stuff.m4v‬&rlm;
Zeigt jetzt nicht allzu viel vom Game, wobei auch noch nicht allzu viel möglich ist^^
Wie oben schon gesagt programmiern wir seit einem Monat, jedoch eigentlich nur an den Wochenenden.


----------



## Kr0e (22. Jun 2011)

Hab es iwie bisher nie hinbekommen, Sachen zu veröffentlichen... Hab ne ganze Menge halbfertiger/bisher ungetestetr Programme rumliegen... Beschäftige mich mit Java seit knapp 6 Jahren.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Jun 2011)

Das erste? Lange her. Ne kleines Wirtschaftsspiel an Hanse 1 (Dos) angelehnt. Mehrere Monate bis alles lief. Der Nachfolger wurde nie fertig, was vor allem daran lag das ich damals nie verstanden habe wie man den Funktionsstack in QBasic nicht überlaufen lässt ^^"

Müsste mal schauen ob vom ersten noch was existiert. Den zweiten hatte ich mal rumliegen sehen. Hilfe waren das viele und doppelte Zeilen Code.


----------



## thewulf00 (22. Jun 2011)

Ich hatte damals Othello/Reversi in GWBasic programmiert (aber nur aus einem Buch abgeschrieben). Anschließend hat mein Vater alle Fehler rausgemacht.  Das war nur ein Nachmittag, aber ich habe kein Wort verstanden. Da war ich irgendwas zwischen 9 und 11 Jahre.
Das erste richtige Spiel war dann später ein Labyrinth-Spiel für zwei Spieler, die wie bei Snake aufm Handy immer einen Punkt fangen mussten. Das war in Pascal, und da mussten mir einige Leute sehr helfen, da ich zu jener Zeit noch garnix von Systemen, Rastern und gescheiter Programmierung wusste. Da war ich glaub ich 14.
Später versuchte ich mit einem Kumpel ein tolles Weltraumspiel aufzusetzen. Das beste daran war die KI, da hab ich mich vekünzelt, aber das wars auch schon. War ebenfalls in Pascal geschrieben und läutete damit das Ende meiner "Pascal-Karriere" ein.
Danach kamen Jahre lang nur noch Tools für Windows und Spielansätze, die niemals spielbar waren. Dann widmete ich mich lange Zeit der Webprogrammierung, und Studium. Im Studium hatten wir dann einen kleinen inoffiziellen Wettbewerb in unserem Kurs, den ich startete. Ich programmierte einen kleinen Ego-Shooter (mit Multiplayermodus) in Delphi+Direct3D, während mein Kommilitone das gleiche in Java versuchte. Nunja, ich gewann, weil er nicht so recht Lust hatte.

Nun versuche ich mal, ein kleines Spielchen mit Java + Java3D aufzusetzen, was richtig rockt. Oder, wenns nicht rockt, dann habe ich wenigstens was gelernt.


----------



## Kr0e (22. Jun 2011)

Du hast vorallem deshalb gewonnen, weil di Direct3D benutzt hast  Womöglich auch noch DirectPlay für den Netzwerkmodus 
Und nimm lieber jME bei Java anstatt Java3D... Java3D ist quasi veraltet und wird eigentlich auch nciht mehr weiterentwickelt...


----------



## thewulf00 (22. Jun 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Du hast vorallem deshalb gewonnen, weil di Direct3D benutzt hast  Womöglich auch noch DirectPlay für den Netzwerkmodus
> Und nimm lieber jME bei Java anstatt Java3D... Java3D ist quasi veraltet und wird eigentlich auch nciht mehr weiterentwickelt...


Ach herrje. Jetzt, wo ich 50% des Spiels schon fertig habe...

Nein, ich habe DirectPlay nicht benutzt. Ich mache Netzwerkkram immer gern selbst.  Aber DirectPlay war seinerzeit ein Schritt nach vorn und sehr komfortabel, finde zumindest ich.

Ich habe bei jME aber Angst, dass ich nicht LowLevel genug arbeiten kann. Hatte in einer anderen Sprache schonmal das Problem, dass ich eine komfortable Engine nutzte, die dann Lücken aufwies. Damit war das ganze Projekt gescheitert.


----------



## Kr0e (22. Jun 2011)

Hmm, also es kommt drauf an, wie low-levelig du gehen willst... Bzw. wozu wäre das überhaupt nötig ? jMe bietet dir eigentlich prinzipiell alles wichtige, außer vlt PixelPufferObjects... das ist wirklich schade. Ich hab denen mal vorgeschlagen, das mit reinzunehmen, aber die momentanen Entwickler sind ... sehr eigen 

Wenn dein Programm gut mit Java3D lüptt, dann nimms weiter  Nur für neue Projekte würde ich es nicht mehr verwenden. Es gibt noch zahlreiche andere gute Engines (Ardor3D, jPCT, Espresso...), also jME ist bei weitem nicht die Creme dela Creme allerdings auch nicht schlecht 

Das mit Netzwerkkram selbst machen, kann ich gut verstehen  Hast du dir bei deinem Egoshooter (bezogen auf den Netzwerkteil) viel Mühe gegeben ? Also auch so Sachen (Wie beim source network SDK) wie "Lag Compensation" oder "Movement Prediction" ? Ich arbeite zur zeit auch an einem Spiel in Java, allerdings soll es isometrisch werden. Ich benutze Slick als RenderEngine...


----------



## Fu3L (22. Jun 2011)

Mein erstes SPiel war ein SpaceInvaders Klon. Nachdem ich in Quaxlis Tutorial bis zum GameLoop gelesen hatte (noch vor der Klasse Sprite^^), hab ichs angefangen und in zwei Tagen in ungefähr 8-9 Stunden geschrieben^^


----------



## thewulf00 (22. Jun 2011)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Mein erstes SPiel war ein SpaceInvaders Klon. Nachdem ich in Quaxlis Tutorial bis zum GameLoop gelesen hatte (noch vor der Klasse Sprite^^), hab ichs angefangen und in zwei Tagen in ungefähr 8-9 Stunden geschrieben^^


Das ist voll geil für das erste Spiel. Du hast meinen Respekt!


----------



## Apo (23. Jun 2011)

Mein erstes Spiel in Java war ein Sokoban-Klon.
Gedauert hat es einen Monat und hatte kein Thread, weil ich das Prinzip damals nicht verstanden hatte ...
Reines Swing und Repaint ... aber dafür 400 Levels, unterschiedliche Layouts, Editor, und Lösungsanzeige. Kann man theoretisch sogar heute noch spielen


----------



## Mizar (23. Jun 2011)

Mein erstes Spiel liegt noch gar nicht so lange zurück. Gerade mal etwas über 2 Jahre ist es her, als ich einen Pong-Klon für einen kleinen, aber feinen Wettbewerb geschrieben hatte. Das ganze habe ich damals noch in C++ geschrieben mit der SFML API. Hatte echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich damals noch eher dabei war objektorientiertes programmieren zu lernen, als anzuwenden.


----------

